# need tips on different food to try



## telsa.the.tegu (Feb 13, 2013)

hey everyone i need some advice on some other foods to try for my colombian he likes ground turkey,chicken, beef liver, surprisingly he will even eat the canned tegu food. and he likes papaya and mango, but wont touch any rodents. can anyone give me ideas on other thing you think he may like.


thank you


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 13, 2013)

_Take some time to read around the forum, there's lots of helpful info about what people have tried. Starting with this thread from the tegu articles section.
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6452

Also the search engine in the top right corner comes in handy as well._


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's a list of everything I have fed Kodo. He will not touch fruits and doesn't like insects anymore. Variety is the key.

Kodo's food list: crickets, grasshoppers, nightcralwers, snails, mice, rats, chicks, quail, eggs, shrimp, scallops, mussels, squid, crab, ground turkey, beef, pork, gizzards, beef heart, bison, silversides.


----------



## tresh (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey, quick question about that. With quail, do you have to debeak them, or can tegus digest all the parts of the quail?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 14, 2013)

_Besides thawing leave them as they are, the beak is mainly keratin. _


----------



## telsa.the.tegu (Feb 14, 2013)

as for quail is i know i can give him eggs too. do i leave the shell on? and how old should i get the chicks?


----------

